# Flex down?



## bellamae (Sep 12, 2021)

*I'm still pretty new to this, and I'm wondering if I successfully flexed out of this shift? I see the total says 0 hours for today. And the week total deducts the 12 hrs. I just need confirmation. I don't want to be a no call/no show. I think I did it right.*


----------



## Luck (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes you did it right. You dont need to go in at all. Just keep the screenshot on hand *just in case*.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 12, 2021)

I havent flexed down in a long time but don't you get a notification when its been approved?


----------



## MrT (Sep 12, 2021)

I dont know about your problem but your user name seems rather like a real name or nickname, and im assuming that is your dc location.  We try to keep our identities anonymous here fore future references.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 15, 2021)

Question Answered.
Thread Locked.


----------

